# The End of the War, 65 Years On



## Pong (Aug 13, 2010)

Four years, twelve months and seventeen days of War and this day couldn't have come any sooner. As all of you know August 14, 1945, Japan surrenders unconditionally and the Second World War is finally over.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2010)

To all those that fought and died to secure freedom and destroy evil!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 18, 2010)

Amen.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 18, 2010)

The nurse in that pic just recently passed away.

Though it was a global conflict and some lessons learned, sadly war goes on today.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## mikewint (Aug 18, 2010)

pong,
col blackburn, the headhunter, was my first CO in vietnam. (movie: Surrender - Hell)
VJ day in the US is sep 2 when the treaty was signed


----------



## Pong (Aug 20, 2010)

Njaco said:


> The nurse in that pic just recently passed away.



I heard of that news, very sad. Though the sailor in the photo is still a mystery.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 21, 2010)

Just came across this interesting news clip about the last RAAF mission of WWII

RAAF remembered in NT - ABC Melbourne - Australian Broadcasting Corporation


----------

